

Communicating like a pro during an outage – learning from Twilio - scootklein
http://blog.statuspage.io/communicating-like-a-pro-during-an-outage-learning-from-twilio-part-1

======
patio11
I just thought I'd mention, since I am mentioned here by name as someone whose
customers were adversely affected, that no customers complained to me about
this because we didn't drop a single SMS and, as a consequence, it is unlikely
they know that this happened at all. Relevantly to the article, the status
page updates gave me the confidence that Twilio was on top of things enough
such that my participation was unnecessary, so I quite literally went to sleep
after verifying that our messages were still going out.

------
kevin
Reminds me of studies done by power companies on utility outage communication.

[http://www.emergencymgmt.com/emergency-blogs/crisis-
comm/Why...](http://www.emergencymgmt.com/emergency-blogs/crisis-comm/Why-
everyone-should-study-010913.html)
[http://www.tppa.com/events/2013/barrow.pdf](http://www.tppa.com/events/2013/barrow.pdf)

Outage communication is a key driver of satisfaction

\- Outage communication drives approximately 55% of customer satisfaction for
key account customers

\- Customers desire communication of estimated time of restoration

\- Customers desire ongoing follow up during the outage event

\- Customers desire communication of outage cause within 2 business days

